# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्राइड टूल बॉक्स... मेरे मददगार

## satya_anveshi

आपके एंड्राइड स्मार्टफोन को स्मार्टर देन जस्ट स्मार्ट बनाने के लिए पेश है कुछ एप्स, साथ ही एंड्राइड में नई तकनीक से जुड़ी बातें, जैसे कि नए स्मार्टफोन्स आदि के बारे में जानकारी, आदि भी समय समय पर शेयर की जाएँगी। so stay tuned to be smart, beacuse it's good to know! :):

----------


## satya_anveshi

कुछ एप्स जो आपकी मदद करेंगे फोटो को शानदार बनाने में-
1. फोटो लेने के दौरान काम आने वाली एप्स
2. फोटो लेने के बाद काम करने वाली एप्स

----------


## satya_anveshi

फोटो लेने के दौरान....

----------


## satya_anveshi

*टिल्ट शिफ्ट इफेक्ट*
टिल्ट शिफ्ट इफेक्ट एक फोटो ट्रिक है जो एक मिनिएचर या स्केल मॉडल का निर्माण करता है। यह फोटो के एक छोटे सेक्शन को फोकस में रखता है तथा बाकी के हिस्से को ब्लर कर देता है।
यह इफेक्ट अपने फोटोज में डालने के लिए आप 'कैमरा 360' एप का उपयोग कर सकते हैं, यह फ्री है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

*बोकेह इफेक्ट*

यह एक स्टाइलिश इफेक्ट है जो रोशनी के बहुत सारे आउट ऑफ फोकस स्रोतों से उत्पन्न होता है। अपने फोटोज में इस इफेक्ट को एक प्रोफेशनल कैमरा की बजाय अपने स्मार्टफोन से डालने के लिए आप 'कैमरा एमएक्स' एप का इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं, यह एक फ्री एप है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

*विगनेटिंग इफेक्ट*

इस इफेक्ट में फोटो के किनारों को हल्का अथवा गहरा रंग देकर फोटो के सबजेक्ट को उभारने की कोशिश की जाती है। इसके लिए एक एप है 'पुडिंग कैमरा', और यह भी मुफ्त है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

*लोमो इफेक्ट*

यह इफेक्ट आमतौर पर रेट्रो स्टाइल, विंटेज लुक के साथ विगनेटिंग इफेक्ट जोड़ने पर पैदा होता है। अपने स्मार्टफोन से इसे बनाने के लिए आप 'रेट्रो कैमरा' एप का उपयोग कीजिए, यह फ्री है।

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

भई बहुत अच्छे |

----------


## satya_anveshi

*पावरकैम*

यह एक एप है जिसका उपयोग फोटोग्राफी के शौकीन हर एंड्राइड यूजर को करना चाहिए। इस एप में आकर्षक 60 इफेक्ट हैं जो आपके फोटो को शानदार बना सकते हैं। और एक बात, यह फोटो क्लिक करने से पहले फोटो का लाइव प्रिव्यू भी दिखाता है तथा यह भी फ्री है।

----------


## satya_anveshi

बाकी जो कुछ एप्स बची हैं वो फोटो लेने के बाद उसे एडिट करने के काम आती हैं, और उनके बारे में मैं आपको कल जानकारी दूँगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> इसके लिए जनाब में समझता हूँ आपको एक फोन और एक सोफ्टवेर की जरूरत पड़ेगी जनाब
> हो हो हो <<<<<<<<<<<<


हा हा हा हा......... स्टुपिड आन्सर :D:

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कर  ही डालो मीटर ..!!!


फ्री माइंड से पोस्ट करने का मजा ही अलग है......... अभी करते हैं कुछ पोस्ट

----------


## satya_anveshi

वाट्सएप पर प्रोफाइल पिक्चर और स्टेटस कैसे चेंज करें

----------


## satya_anveshi

आइए एक नजर डालते हैं......... टॉपिक लगता तो सरल है पर बहुत से मित्र इस बारे में नहीं जानते हैं।

----------


## satya_anveshi

WhatsApp icon पर क्लिक करें और फिर "Menu" बटन दबाएँ.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

2. "Setting" option को सलेक्ट करें.........

----------


## sultania

रियली जानकारी पूर्ण सूत्र है,मेरी तरह जो सदस्य तकनीकी जानकारी मैं गरीब है उन्हे जरूर सहायता मिलेगी ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

Settings menu में  "Profile" विकल्प चुनें.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

4. profile picture पर टैप करें एक pop up window उछल कर आएगी जिसमें तीन options होंगे- gallery, camera और remove picture, अपनी इच्छा के अनुसार विकल्प का चुनाव करें.........


.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

अब अपनी नई नई अपलोडेड प्रोफाइल पिच्चर को क्रॉप करें.........

बस हो गया :):

----------


## satya_anveshi

स्टेटस मैसेज अपडेट करने के लिए.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

वॉट्सएप एप्लीकेशन में "Menu" बटन को दबाएं.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

"Status" option का चुनाव करें.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

इसमें 11 default status messages की एक लिस्ट दी हुई है आप चाहें तो उनमें से कोई एक चुन सकते हैं या फिर एक personalised मैसेज बना सकते हैं। इसके लिए आपको एक write box मिलेगा जो स्क्रीन के टॉप पर "Your Current Status" के नीचे मौजूद होगा।
इस तरह आप अपना स्टेटस अपडेट कर सकते हैं.........

----------


## satya_anveshi

अभी अभी मिली जानकारी के अनुसार Nokia अपना Android मोबाइल फोन 'Normandy' 2014 में लॉंच कर सकती है।

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

भाई साहब कोई ऐसी एप जो विंडो ७ की तरह रैम को बढ़ा  दे चिप में से जगह लेकर ....

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाई साहब कोई ऐसी एप जो विंडो ७ की तरह रैम को बढ़ा  दे चिप में से जगह लेकर ....


मित्र एप या सॉफ्टवेयर की सहायता से भला कैसे यह संभव होगा? हमें हमेशा यह समझना चाहिए कि कोई सॉफ्टवेयर हार्डवेयर प्रोपर्टीज को बदल नहीं सकता..... कुछ एक हालात में बस परफॉर्मेंस सुधार सकता है.... जो एप ऐसा दावा करते हैं या तो वो झूठे हैं या फिर किसी एक्सटर्नल मेमरी सोर्स का उपयोग करते हैं और फ्री उपलब्ध भी नहीं है......
और जो फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर है वो केवल आपके फोन में अनवांटेड प्रोसेस को बंद करके रैम फ्री करेगा, बढ़ाएगा नहीं.........

----------


## rajsun

Dost sutra ko update karte raho

----------


## satya_anveshi

जी..................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कम्प्युटर पर एंड्रॉयड बेस के एप्स चलाने की  कोई राह  बताएँ जो freeware भी हो और ग्राफिक्स कार्ड की requirement न मांगता हो |


गूगल क्रोम के लिए ARC (एंडरोइड रनटाइम फॉर क्रोम) Welder नामक एप्प से आप रन कर पाओगे अधिकांश apk फाइल्स अपने विंडोज पर दौड़ते हुए पीसी में।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> भाई साहब कोई ऐसी एप जो विंडो ७ की तरह रैम को बढ़ा  दे चिप में से जगह लेकर ....





> मित्र एप या सॉफ्टवेयर की सहायता से भला कैसे यह संभव होगा? हमें हमेशा यह समझना चाहिए कि कोई सॉफ्टवेयर हार्डवेयर प्रोपर्टीज को बदल नहीं सकता..... कुछ एक हालात में बस परफॉर्मेंस सुधार सकता है.... जो एप ऐसा दावा करते हैं या तो वो झूठे हैं या फिर किसी एक्सटर्नल मेमरी सोर्स का उपयोग करते हैं और फ्री उपलब्ध भी नहीं है......
> और जो फ्री सॉफ्टवेयर है वो केवल आपके फोन में अनवांटेड प्रोसेस को बंद करके रैम फ्री करेगा, बढ़ाएगा नहीं.........


एक एप्प है..... जो आपका काम कर देगा.... रैम बढ़ जाएगी.... मलतीतासकिंग मे मदद मिलेगी बट ओनबोर्ड रैम की तुलना नहीं होगी...
आप ramexpander नामक एप्प का उपयोग कर सकते हैं लो रैम वाले डिवाइसेज को प्राणवायु देने के लिए। यह एप्प गूगल प्ले स्टोर पर उपलब्ध है पर यह फ्री नहीं है। यह आपके मेमरी कार्ड पर स्वाप फाइल बनाकर वर्चुअल रैम बनाएगा।
इस एप्प का पूरा उपयोग कर पाएँ आप... इसके लिए मैं आपको सलाह दूंगा कि आप जो मेमरी कार्ड यूज करें...वो केएम से केएम क्लास 8 का हो... इससे नीचे के मेमरी कार्ड हालांकि काम तो आ जाएंगे बट मज़ा नहीं आएगा....

----------


## ajay jangra

कोई एसा एप्प है जो एंटीवायरस, बूस्टर, बैटरी सेवर, एप्प लॉक और मोबाइल सिक्योरिटी का काम एक या दो एप्प में ही काम हो जाए

----------


## satya_anveshi

> कोई एसा एप्प है जो एंटीवायरस, बूस्टर, बैटरी सेवर, एप्प लॉक और मोबाइल सिक्योरिटी का काम एक या दो एप्प में ही काम हो जाए


CM सिक्योरिटी ही है बेस्टम बेस्ट।

----------

